

The Mindset of a Problem-Finder - newacc
http://www.knowledgeatwharton.com.cn/index.cfm?fa=viewfeature&articleid=2092&languageid=1

======
fuzzythinker
Besides the Intellectual Curiosity, Systemic Thinking, and Healthy Paranoia, I
got the 2 more traits of a successful leader/problem solver:

* Be Proactive - "Never wait for problems to come, seek them out and embrace them. Successful leaders do not see problems as threats; they see them as an opportunity to learn and improve."

* Acknowldege personal fallibility - "Effective problem-finders acknowledge their personal fallibility, rather than cultivating an aura of invincibility." Me: This probably is most helpful if you have people around you that complements you in your fallible side.

------
zeynel1
More information on how the design defect in the Citicorp building was fixed:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citigroup_Center#Engineering_cr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citigroup_Center#Engineering_crisis_of_1978)

Original New Yorker article:

<http://www.duke.edu/~hpgavin/ce131/citicorp1.htm>

~~~
wallflower
An important factor that I remember when we went over this in Engineering
Ethics:

The Citigroup executive vice president was a trained engineer.

"Reed was well equipped to understand the problem. He had an engineering
background, and he had been involved in the design and construction of
Citicorp Center"

